# Fun dog show in Gillingham, Kent 25th June 2011



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Fun Dog Show at Brompton Westbrook Primary School, Kings Bastion, Gillingham, Kent. ME7 5DQ on Saturday 25th June 2011.
Judging from 11.00am.

1. Best fancy dress
2. Prettiest bitch
... 3. Most handsome dog
4. Best Veteran (over 7 years of age)
5. Best rescued or re-homed
6. Most appealing eyes
7. Waggiest tail
8. Cutest puppy (under 1 year)
9. Child handler (11 years and under)
10. Best 6 legs (dog and handler)
11. Best trick
12. Best condition

For more information, contact Mrs Penny Harrison on 01634 844152 or email [email protected]

Rosettes to 4th place and also VHCs. Best in show and reserve best in show trophies.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looking forward to it


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Getting really excited now. Lots of stalls and hopefully lots of visitors coming next Saturday to our fun dog show.
Let's just hope the weather is a little nicer than today (but not quite as hot as last year please!!!!)
Hope to see some of you there.
I will be the lady who is not quite tall enough for her weight, running about like a headless chicken, trying to look super cool and efficient - and failing miserably!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

who is the judge?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

I've sent you an e-mail because I'd like to come


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Gopher - I didn't get an email from you.
Everyone is welcome to come along so hope to see you there.
You can pm me on here if you have any questions.
x


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone who came along and made yesterday such a fantastic day!
The weather was very kind to us and we managed to fit everyone and everything in that we planned!!
Thanks to all who helped and all who attended.
Hope you all enjoyed it and we will do it all again sometime!!
xxx


----------

